# best screws for stovepipe ?



## RustyShackleford (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm curious about the ideal screw to use to join stovepipe sections
(single wall) together.   In the past I've just used ordinary sheet-metal
screws (I plan to pre-drill, so don't need self-tapping).   But I'm trying
to make this installation look great, and the ideal would be sheet-metal
screws with black high-temperature paint already baked on.  I suppose
I could do it myself, but probably have to use some sort of special
primer (if the screw is galvanized) and of course there's the issue
of the paint clogging the slot.

These actually look like they might be the ticket:

http://www.sandhillwholesale.com/bl....html?osCsid=17ecce54b3204c50dc50ab6c61fefa4b


----------



## SteveKG (Sep 18, 2010)

At that price, it is worth it to try them and see. I have some Selkirk finish trim pieces that cover the junction of the stainless chimney pipe and regular black single-wall pipe. There are four screws for each piece, all black, that came with the trim. They get hot. They've been in place for 25 years and are still black. 

Worst case, you might have to repaint some day.


----------



## cptoneleg (Sep 19, 2010)

SteveKG said:
			
		

> At that price, it is worth it to try them and see. I have some Selkirk finish trim pieces that cover the junction of the stainless chimney pipe and regular black single-wall pipe. There are four screws for each piece, all black, that came with the trim. They get hot. They've been in place for 25 years and are still black.
> 
> Worst case, you might have to repaint some day.


 
      Don't like crome screws,  Crome wont get you home but it's my favorite colour. I thought same thing when I was predrilling my holes for my self tappers which were a pain without pre drilling.


----------



## pen (Sep 19, 2010)

stainless?

I use SS then gave them a dot of brush on heat paint several years ago once they were originally installed, then through use the paint was baked on.  I think if you try and paint first then install the paint will chip as heat paint is quite wimpy from what I've seen until it gets heat to it.  The screws i installed get removed whenever I clean the chimney and they are holding up great.  

pen


----------



## kolyur (Sep 19, 2010)

McMaster-Carr has blackened stainless steel sheet metal screws. Not sure about the temperature rating of the black coating (I don't think it's paint) but it may be worth a try.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 19, 2010)

These look promising:

http://www.boltdepot.com/product.aspx?cc=11&cs=45&cm=86&cd=1651

I sent email to ask if the paint is high-temp.
Shipping is $9 for enough screws for one installation though ...


----------



## oldspark (Sep 19, 2010)

http://heating-and-cooling.hardwarestore.com/96-570-black-stove-pipe/stove-pipe-screws-621771.aspx


----------



## grommal (Sep 19, 2010)

RustyShackleford said:
			
		

> I'm curious about the ideal screw to use to join stovepipe sections
> (single wall) together.   In the past I've just used ordinary sheet-metal
> screws (I plan to pre-drill, so don't need self-tapping).   But I'm trying
> to make this installation look great, and the ideal would be sheet-metal
> ...


I take regular galvanized sheet metal screws and heat the heads gently with a propane torch.  This causes the Fe from the steel and the Zn from the galvanized coating to diffuse into each other, forming a matte textured gray ZnFe allow coating.  This is a much better surface for paint to stick.  Then I just spray the screws lightly with high temp paint. let it dry, and bake them to harden the paint.  As long as you're careful when you install the screws, they don't get scratched up.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 20, 2010)

oldspark said:
			
		

> http://heating-and-cooling.hardwarestore.com/96-570-black-stove-pipe/stove-pipe-screws-621771.aspx


I think we have a weener, though with the total $13 with shipping, I may go with the
DIY solution proposed in the posting immediately prior to this one.


----------

